

The Rise of Personal Networks Over Social Networks - gaiusparx
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2010/11/27/the-rise-of-personal-networks-over-social-networks/

======
drakep
This seems like a poorly written editorialized account of nothing specific...

~~~
jimboyoungblood
.. or a poorly disguised press release for Path.

